# 50g crypt jungle



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

This is my new scape

Spec
38"x23"x15"h
Eheim 2217
Dennerle pressurised CO2

Lighting - 1 x 30w aquaglo T8, 1 x 36w 6500k compact T5, 1 x 36w 4000k compact T5.

Substrate - Soil mix with fine gravel and sand

Plants
Bolbitis heudelotii
Crypt albida
C. balansae
C. lucens
C. undulatus 'red'?
C. wendtii 'brown'
C. wendtii 'Tropica'
Echinodorus amazonicus
E. uruguayensis
Limnobium laevigatum 
and verious mosses



















The scape isn't finished i may add some more wood to the right hand side. I will also be edging the sand foreground with moss and using probable Eleocharis to cover the gravel till the crypts fill in.

Please give any tips or view.

Regards.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks good Steven.

I'm thinking of doing something similar with low light level plants.

Looking forward in seeing this one progress.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Looks good i like the formations


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be interested to know if you can get the albida to spread. I've had it submersed and now emersed and it won't spread at all for me.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Cheers for the comments guys, Aaron i know albida can be a bit difficult to grow, how was yours in submersed conditions mine hasn't suffered any melt but the leaves don't seen to last that long.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine would just sorta sit there in submersed condition. It always looked healthy, but not super lush.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks good. My only comment is the rate of growth of the swords will be much greater than the Crypts and the subsequent root mass from them might be a problem down the road.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

I really like it, kinda an island look. Great job


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice looking, looking forward for more updates from you.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi guys, I have decided to remove the Echinodorus, but i am stuck on what to use. there are 3 options,

Option 1 - Large round leaf crypt, this would be my first choice but i don't know if the only types for sale blassii, cordata would be big enough to fill the corner.

Option 2 - Microsorum 'narrow' or 'philippine' tied to wood

Option 3 - Hygrophila sp, an easy to grow plant that will give me a nice bright green im looking for but also fit in with the mainly asian type plants used.

What do you think cause i can't make my mind up.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are the first fish i have added -

a pair af Pelviachromis taeniatus 'dehane'









male









female









I've decided to replace the swords with some java fern as i think it will soot the scape best than the other plants.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks great Steven and a great choice of fish, but then I'm baised as I love all Pelvics!!!

Hope they breed in their great home! What else are you planning to put in?


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

cheers guys, Ed i hope they breed to signs weren't looking good when i first brought them, the male didn't take any notice in the female for a week or so, then he started chasing her all over the place but now they get on great thankfully and spend a lot of time together, so fingers crossed.

as for other fish, definatly 1 or 2 types of barb and/or rasbora, possibly some hatchets for the top level, some botia sidthimunki if they weren't so expensive more likely some corys.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Afro,

I wondering where you got your wood from? Just, I'm from the Uk and I'm finding it a little difficult to find any adequate pieces...


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

UG Dude! said:


> Hi Afro,
> 
> I wondering where you got your wood from? Just, I'm from the Uk and I'm finding it a little difficult to find any adequate pieces...


I got most of it from my lfs which had a massive table full of great pieces, a couple off ebay and a few from a old tank, I agree it's really hard to find nice driftwood keep searching ebay the odd nice piece comes up now and again,

Where abouts are you? the lfs was tall trees in nottingham.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

What might look really nice, and they come from the same waters as the Pelvics, would be Lampeye Killies. I'm getting eggs of some rare ones soon, but Bardills had _Poropanchax normani_ in stock last time I went. A shoal would look ace in your tank!

They're very plain in photos but the bright blue eyes really do glow in real life. Maybe a different choice to the barbs or hatchets? I'm kicking myself for not buying a big shoal of the ones at Bardills.

http://www.killifish.f9.co.uk/Killifish/Killifish Website/Ref_Library/Poropanchax/Poro.normani.htm

Thye might not fit in with what you were planning though...


----------

